# 1st Anacostia casting of the year 2003!!



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

It looks better this morning than it did last night. Winds from the nnw (over the trees) and deminished to 5-15 from a forcasted 15-25. And partly sunny and 44 for a high. I am ready. How about 11am. Any takers? 
Hatteras BOB is in Hatteras this weekend(Again!) Earl DC, I've got the Bullit!


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i will catch you guys next time .
on this side of the river it's been blowing pretty good .

i'll give you a call later in the week ,see how your experiment with the bearings goes.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Ok, you big girl, I mean, sure see you soon.
Actually I just talked to Earl and we agreed to wait until noon to give the day time enough to warm up another degree or two. So we will be there.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Indio
I picked up your Zziplex V-MAX from Hatteras Jack.They did a great job.I bet you will be at practice next week.
bob


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

THANKS BOB !

HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER WILL COOPERATE.
SEE YOU THEN.


----------

